# Help with puppy ear infection?



## dylanalexander55 (Jul 25, 2012)

My 9 month old puppy got ear infection at right ear. I cannot bring her to the vet yet because I haven't receive my salary yet.
Anyone can advise me of any home remedy while I am waiting for my salary?
http://www.dogarthritisnomore.com


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Does her ear smell and is there a thick reddish brown gunk inside? You can clean it with some apple cider vinegar and water. Make the solution in equal parts. The zymox ear drops work incredibly well to for actual infections. Also, what do you feed her? Ear infections can be a sign or start of allergies..
http://reviews.1800petmeds.com/1800...ution-with-hydrocortisone-reviews/reviews.htm


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

This solution works great for my dogs, if it seems to sting you can dilute it down a bit. They wont be happy with any drops in there ears and I will say the first couple of days doing this they act the worst . try this solution , if you dont see any changes within 7 days or so I would take the pup into the vet to get checked out.
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/26478-how-treat-ear-infections-home.html


----------



## ladyluck145 (Mar 1, 2012)

If you try Zymox look at the Enzymatic Ear Solution. I use it as well as the Ear Cleanser. But the Solution is what gets rid of actual infections as Bella mentioned.


----------

